# Getting back into sailing.....



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

I had a venture 17 that I restored 16 years ago. At that time my kids were to young and sailing took a lot of time. Now they are older 16 and 13. We have a center console for fishing, a pontoon for cruising and skiing. Now it’s time to conquer the wind again. I am looking for something to trailer for now. I want something we can basically camp in or on close to the shore. I want the largest cockpit but enough cabin space to sleep 4. Tow vehicle is not an issue. Dodge Crew Cab Dually 3500 4wd. On my radar so far are the macgregor 25/26D+S. due to their sleeping room and shallow draft. What else would fit my needs. Found a few Catalina 22s but I don’t know if those would have enough room for my family. Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Four adults in a Cat 22 is indeed a tight squeeze. Going bigger will help that, but keep in mind rigging and launching a 25 footer is a big job. OK if it's the beginning of a weekend or longer cruise, but a real chore for just a daysail. If you want to do mostly daysailing, consider going smaller and get something with a big cockpit.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Not a fan of the MacGragor at all but that's just me. Something designed to do both usually doesn't do either very well. Could never get by the looks. They do have a huge following. I agree with Jim, your kids ages are actually adults and most any 22 will be tight come cabin time. The 25 range would be better suited but usually comes with more time consuming issues at launch. Especially if it does not have a retractable keel. You will have to use ramps with enough depth that you don't have to back off of them. Tidal water ramps are the worst. I also agree with Jim on the day sailing. Big truck, slide in camper, then you can get some pretty cool day sailors that you and you wife could spend the night on. Santana, Cape Dory, Catalina. Would this be lake sailing, river, bay, it will all make a difference.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

You will be hard pressed to find a better option to trailer and sleep 4 than a Macgregor 26 S or D. There are bigger/heavier boats that can be trailered but stepping the mast/rigging those boats for a short sail can be a real nightmare.

The other good option would be to scrap the idea of sleeping on board and focus on sleeping ashore, in which case there is an almost unlimited selection of day sailors that can carry 4 in their cockpit, carry camping gear for 4, are easy to trailer and still sail decently. My personal favourite trailerable family boat is the Hobie Getaway.


----------



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

Mobile bay, Pensacola Bay, and the barrier islands will be our normal sailing area


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Kendyoozed said:


> Mobile bay, Pensacola Bay, and the barrier islands will be our normal sailing area


What a pretty area to sail in. I would love to spend a week are two in that area. No sure of you hobby fund, but the Corsair line look like they would be a blast to sail in a area like that. Plenty of room to lay around on the tramps and can be rigged pretty easy. But $$$$$

I agree with the super mod, you would start to dread the larger trailer sailboats every time you went out. And afternoon sail would be spent rigging.

Tula's Endless Summer did a season on one.


----------



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

A multihull is my dream, but I doubt I could ever afford one.... even thought of building one but thats a whole other ball of wax....


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Might want to look at the Hunter 26 water ballast with the mast raising system. It's a big 26 footer with a fractional rig and would fit the bill for your stated purpose.
Here's a link to old post you may find interesting.








capsize ratio/ water ballast Hunter 26


I actually have a few questions that hopefully someone can answer. The capsize ratio of a water ballasted hunter 26? I don't care much for the Macgregors (no offense), just doesn't fit. I like the idea of a trailerable sailboat that can handle a gust if needed. My wife is very nervous about the...




www.sailnet.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know, when I was 16 and when my kids were 16, it started to become difficult to get them to come at all. Drivers licenses, dating, freedom, etc. Camping with the folks was low on the desirable list. I was more likely to want to go sailing, if I could bring another friend too. Not to fret, I and my kids returned in our 20s, but got alot bigger too. Just something to think about.

For now, you may not have as many along as you hope and could easily deal with smaller. That changes quickly.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Kendyoozed said:


> On my radar so far are the macgregor 25/26D+S...


Aaahhh MacGregor.... Combining the features of a power boat with a sail boat so that it neither powers nor sails particularly well.


----------



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahhhh that would be the 26m and I’m speaking of the classics 26s and 26d........ so thanks for not helping


----------



## Dreadpiratkevin (Jan 23, 2021)

I don’t know your area but we sailed a Siren 17 for many years when the kids were little. Huge cockpit for its size and roller furling, which is unusual in that size. It was super easy to rig and de-rig so less then full day outings weren’t to much work. 

It won’t sleep 4 unless you’re really friendly but it easily held enough camping gear for 5 of us to stay out for several days at a time. We could not find a trailerable boat that was really comfortable enough to stay in for more then a day or two but using the Siren as a platform for camping worked out well for us, plus it is a small light boat that’s easy and fast to rig. Sails well too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindSymphony (Feb 27, 2021)

Suggest you take a look at a com-pac 23. I've never owned one, but if I ever go for a trailerable sailboat, this is the one I want - with the diesel inboard.



https://www.com-pacyachts.com/pdfs/Com-Pac-23-Brochure.pdf


----------



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

i love the styling of the Com-Pacs, especially the cat boats


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Sure you can take a 16 and 13 year-old sailing but do they want to go sail-camping with mom and dad? Several times a year? Will having resentful teenagers sleeping in a mosquito-filled cockpit be fun for you and your family? These are good questions to ask yourself before you buy a boat.

Some other suggestions for getting your kids (and you) back into sailing. 
-Separate 'teaching them to sail' from 'family time' by sending them to sailing youth camp. 
-Rent a lake house with a sailboat for a family vacation. Day sail with the kids alone or together
-Join a sailing club. Make sailing more fun for the kids by taking their friends out sailing with them, and center the day around the kids having fun


----------



## Kendyoozed (Apr 14, 2021)

For now they do. We do a lot of canoe camping and haven camped with our pontoon. I did score a Macgregor 26D. They were more excited than I expected when we brought it home. So now only time will tell.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

WindSymphony said:


> Suggest you take a look at a com-pac 23. I've never owned one, but if I ever go for a trailerable sailboat, this is the one I want - with the diesel inboard.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.com-pacyachts.com/pdfs/Com-Pac-23-Brochure.pdf


We have owned one, with the inboard diesel. It is a great sailing boat. Quality is above average and the company is stellar to deal with. They are booked out into 2022 for production if new is wished. The diesel is an expensive option but IMHO worth it as she becomes a better sailing boat without all of the weight hangin off of the transom and better motoring when conditions get rough.The shoal keel gives away some pointing but gains in ramp friendly behavior. You can set up a ginny pole to raise the mast by yourself but it is still a time consuming endeavor for a day sail. We kept ours in the water during the season. Another option might be keep her fully rigged somewhere (clearly for a fee) that has a nice ramp and dry sail her. Huge cockpit and can sleep four below. It is also easy enough to use a cockpit grate and supports to turn the cockpit into a queen sized fair weather bed. We now have a Compac16 along with our PSC 31. To us the best of both worlds.

There is an extremely active owners association you should check out if becoming interested.


https://cpyoa.com/forum/











She was sold to a nice family up in New Englad and I've heard rumors she may be for sale again. If interested I will give him your info.

Oh and Cat boats are nice as well, just not my cup of tea.

Good luck and welcome


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Best way to get teenagers to willingly come along boating is to let them bring a friend. You, of course, need the room.


----------

